# Web Design



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean websites for your business on a budget.

Doofy Designs - BC Web Designs for Less


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to know. Is it you?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's me and my buddy, but I've been doing all the work, lol.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> It's me and my buddy, but I've been doing all the work, lol.


If you are doing all the work, does that mean you are getting all the money?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i know a good hosting company you can use... (wink)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> If you are doing all the work, does that mean you are getting all the money?


Yup  He's been too busy with his two jobs and fiance, so he doesn't mind. It's just nicer having additional creative input during the process.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> i know a good hosting company you can use... (wink)


I was already thinking that, the prices of my current web host are the same, so I was thinking of switching over and getting new clients through http://www.beaverhost.ca/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been decided we'll be using hostbeaver.ca Nicklfire's web hosting company for all future creations :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

GREAT TO HEAR!
As an added bonus anyone who uses doofy designs will get 1st month free webhosting plus a free .com on annual registration.
*promotion only good if you use doofy designs as your website design company


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Been a while. I'm currently working on two clients projects, but am available again, visit Lower Mainland Web Design for some examples of previous work.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Effox can you pm me your number as I need to fix my site. Thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the work Chris. Very fast email reply almost as fast as phone call and that is what I love about it. I am highly recommend it and will contact you again for more work later on. Thanks buddy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad I could help


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been building a new website/online store for Canadian Aqua Farm and recently needed some professional web design help with the finishing touches and general clean-up. Wanting to find someone local and with a good reputation I turned to the BCA Yellow pages and sure enough I found this thread. I contacted Chris on Friday evening and by Saturday afternoon all of the work I had requested was done and absolutely exceeded my expectations. The cost was extremely fair. Communication was clear and lightning fast. I couldn't be happier and will definitely be using Doofy Designs again. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Love your new site Rick. Great job!!!!!


----------

